# Lindsey Vonn's "Basic Instinct" cover



## mlctvt (Nov 22, 2010)

For all you Lindsey Vonn fans, :razz:

http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/bl...gazine-cover-dressed-as-Sharon?urn=oly-288057


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it would be a great spot for her sponsors to advertise.............



skidmarks said:


>


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 22, 2010)

Beaver Creek? I thought she was a Vail girl.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> Beaver Creek? I thought she was a Vail girl.



or 'valley' girl.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 23, 2010)

Loveland pass


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2010)

I was hoping it was going to be the part with the legs open!


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 23, 2010)

How about a trip up to the Mad River Valley to spend some time at the 'Bush?


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Nov 23, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> I was hoping it was going to be the part with the legs open!



That could be an endorsement opportunity for....


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 23, 2010)

We all knew it would go here...:-o


----------



## severine (Nov 23, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> We all knew it would go here...:-o



:roll: Yup.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2010)

......exactly where Lindsey wanted minds to go.  If not, she wouldn't have done the shoot.


----------



## Nick (Sep 30, 2012)

Apparently this is the most viewed forum post, ever. 155k views??


----------

